# micropayment gmbh



## Bernd Bachmeier (30 Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich bin seit heute neu hier! Der Grund: gestern hat die Firma micropayment gmbh den Betrag von 244,00 € von meinem Konto abgebucht. 

1.) ich habe nie etwas mit so einer Firma zu tun gehabt. 

2.) ich habe auch nichts für 244,00 € irgendwo anders eingekauft. 

3.) ich habe keine Ahnung, woher die meine Konto-Nr. haben. 

Ich habe den o.a. Betrag sofort zurückgebucht. 

Soll ich Strafantrag wegen Betruges stellen? Mit welcher Begründung?

Grüße

Hariom235


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: micropayment gmbh*

Das kann  der Betreiber des Unternehmens, der hier angemeldet ist, bestimmt am besten  beantworten....

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/micropayment-19253.html 

Einfach mal per Privater Nachricht  bei ihm nachfragen , falls er  nicht
 von selbst dazu Stellung nimmt


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: micropayment gmbh*



Bernd Bachmeier schrieb:


> Ich habe den o.a. Betrag sofort zurückgebucht.


Gut, dann wird er sicher selber wieder melden  ( kostet ihn je nach Institut  ca 10-15€) 



Bernd Bachmeier schrieb:


> Soll ich Strafantrag wegen Betruges stellen? Mit welcher Begründung?


Ungenehmigte  Selbstbedienung an fremden Konten wird leider von den deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden 
äußerst  "nachsichtig" behandelt.  Bringt in aller Regel nichts.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: micropayment gmbh*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ungenehmigte  Selbstbedienung an fremden Konten wird leider von den deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden
> äußerst  "nachsichtig" behandelt.  Bringt in aller Regel nichts.


Das ist tatsächlich so. Man stellt sich seitens der Justiz auf den Standpunkt, dass einem durch die Rückbuchung ja kein materieller Schaden entstanden wäre.:wall:


----------



## Bikarin (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: micropayment gmbh*

Wir haben auch einen nicht nachvollziehbaren Betrag von 8,40 € auf unserer Telekom-Rechnung. Der angefragte Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei der Micropayment GmbH hat ergeben, dass von unserem Apparat die Zielnummer 09005104666861 am 21.06.2010 um 13:20:21 Uhr für 29 Sekunden angewählt worden sein soll. Zu dieser Zeit ist bei uns definitiv keiner zu Hause gewesen.
Was können wir hier tun??

Ich kann anhand der Nummner nicht feststellen, welcher Dienst das gewesen sein sollte. Im Internet finde ich konkret diese Nummer auch nicht. 
Bei der Telekom Rechnung ist es mir schließlich nicht möglich einen Teilbetrag zurückbuchen zu lassen.

Kann mir jemand eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise sagen, wie ich mein Geld wiederbekomme?

Vielen Dank für etwaige Hilfe!


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: micropayment gmbh*



Bikarin schrieb:


> Ich kann anhand der Nummner nicht feststellen, welcher Dienst das gewesen sein sollte.


Die Abfrage bei der Datenbank der BNetzA ergibt nur, dass diese Nummer von Micropayment untervermietet  ist, was eigentlich nicht zulässig ist.

Es wäre sicherlich sinnvoll,  wenn der GF von micropayment dazu Stellung beziehen würde 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/micropayment-19253.html


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: micropayment gmbh*

Lies mal:

Vorgehen bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Antispam Wiki
Widerspruch an Telefonprovider bei Telefon-Mehrwertbetrug - Antispam Wiki


----------

